# Weber 34/34 DGEC on a Jeep 258 I-6



## richardk (Jan 28, 2008)

Have installed Weber 34/34 DGEC on a Jeep 258 I-6. It runs much stronger now, however, it is poring out black smoke. While it is sitting there at an idle fuel is poring into the secondary. I would have expected, if anything for it to be going into the primary. 
There is a return line on it, so perhaps no need for a pressure regulator, vacuum advance is good, time set properly to 14 degrees +/_ 2. I don't believe the float is sticking.
The big thing here, is why is it pumping fuel through the primary when sitting at an idle. Vacuum.....???? 

Thank in advance for you thoughts.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon richardk, shouldn't see that problem happening, must be getting expensive to run!

I would consider checking the actual float level, it is possible the fuel reservoir level is too high.

I don't know what the level setting for that carb actually is, but as a rule of thumb it is generally about a half inch from the top lip.

I like fuel pressure regulators being used, it often helps to stop surging of the float valve and helps to keep a more regular fuel level, but that is just an idea.

This is just a guess at what may be causing the problem.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## richardk (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe you are right about the fuel pressure regulator. I have read that in a few other placed, including in this forum.

I have ordered a regulator (Holly 12-804) and it will be here in the morning. 

Stand by for the results.

Thanks Again,
richardk


----------



## 84cj7 (Apr 30, 2009)

I replaced my carb with a Weber as well with the same model. It runs very rich, idles rough, and when I turn off the motor, gas continues to pour into the intake and flooding results. It starts very easy when it is cold, but if I ever turn off the motor for 10 minutes, I have to hold the gas to the floor and crank for about 10 - 12 seconds in order for it to start.

Why would gas continue to pour into the intake once it is shut off.

I tested my fuel pump (mechanical) and it is at 4-6 lbs.

Any ideas?

thanks....Mike


----------



## richardk (Jan 28, 2008)

Part of my problem was the fact that I live at 9000 ft above sea level. Weber sent me a free high level jet kit and this helped a lot, but not entirely. I put in the smallest idle jets which stopped the pouring of the gas through the secondary, and the .025 and .030 main jets, but it still backfires through to carb on me at times. 

I tried the Holley pressure regulator, but have had better results without it. I replaced fuel pump, still I seem to actually lack fuel pressure, so it seems. I have been working at this for a while and still do not seem to have the final solution, but the Jeep runs pretty good with exception of the occasional backfire. Also, after I run it for a while it stinks to high hell of gas, but its not going into the carb, of leaking out anyplace I can see; could have something to do with the venting system on the gas tank.....maybe?????

As you can see, I could still use a little help myself, but the vehicle is very drivable.


----------



## JahLive (Mar 18, 2008)

i have a weber(solex) 34/34 dgec and i had to bypass the pressure regulator and i just purchased a carter electric fuel pump 3.5 to 7.5 lbs of pressure.
the bogging out was due to fuel pressure problems with the regulator before i bypassed it.
it still runs rich once warmed up and it does backfire on occasions.
it also deisels when i shut it off...it revs up pretty high.
i think these carbs are made with very inexpensive gaskets, as the front gasket on the carb is leaking fuel.
that is next on my list to fix.
it feels like a vaccuum leak when warmed up driving at higher rpms.
i also received the high altitude jet pack for free from weber and sized each jet down by 2 sizes. (i'm a mile high)5762ft

hope this info helps.

JahLive


----------



## edm9992 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mike, just read your 2009 post and have the exact same problem with a 34dgec on a 1973 MGB. How did you solve?


----------

